# ارجو امنكم فقط ابداء راي لطالب ليس له مثل خبرتكم, فساعدوا



## Black Water (20 مارس 2010)

انا طالب اعدادي هندسة جامعة حلوان, افكر بجدية في دخول قسم ميكترونكس. لكن قرات هنا علي المنتدي بعض النسا يقولون ان مهندس الميكاترونكس غير ملم بالميكانيكا و الكهربا لكن يعرف شتات هذا و ذاك. هل هذا صحيح؟ و هل انت شخصيا تعلم احد يعمل بالفعل في مجال الميكترونكس في مصر او اي دولة عربية. البعض يقولوا ان مهندس الميكاترونكس لا يعلم شيء و انا اعتقد ان هذا بدون شك خطا, اذا كان صحيح لماذا افتتحوا القسم؟


----------



## midotronics (23 مارس 2010)

يمكنك مقابلتى للمناقشه فى كلية الهندسه جامعة حلوان 
مبنى قسم ميانيكا دور 400
م.محمد الشهاوى
معيد ميكاترونيكس


----------



## يامصبرالموعود2 (24 مارس 2010)

القسم ممتاز 

وانا خريج جامعة 6 اكتوبر 

ومجاله مفتوح عند بدء العمللإانت غير مقيد ان تكون ميكانيك او كهرباء او الكتورونيات او صناعي 

كل الفرق انك لابد ان تختار مجال عملك بعد تخرجك 
وقسم ميكا الكتورنيك يفتح لك اغلب الاقسام الهندسية للعمل بها


----------



## SQU.ENG (25 مارس 2010)

فعلا بعد تصفح هذا القسم اصبحنا محتارين .. 
يعني انا الحين طالبة ميكاترونكس بس صار عندي شك في التخصص بعد ما سمعت انه تخصص جديد وفنفس الوقت لا يشمل كل ما في الميكانيكا والكهربا .. 
صرت افكر احول لتخصص ثاني .. 
نتمنى احد ينورنا اكثر .. 
​


----------



## أحمدبيك (28 مارس 2010)

يا جماعة.. هذه الأمور طبيعية.. تكثر التساؤلات مع دخول تخصص جديد للبلاد... 

أن لا تكون ملماً بالميكانيك بشكل تام، ولا بالكهرباء بشكل تام ليس حاجزاً أمامك يمنعك من الوقوف على قدميك كمهندس ميكاترونيكس. فإن مهمة مهندس الميكاترونيكس هي التحكم في النظام، للوصول إلى أفضل نتيجة في أسرع وقت وأقل خسائر وأكثر كفاءة. 

يمكنني أن أقول إن مهمتك هي التقاط الإشارة عبر الحساس، ومن ثم معالجتها، وإخراج المخرجات للنظام. أما أن تسأل كيف تصمم ذلك المسنن -مثلاً- الذي ستضعه في هذا النظام، فهذا موضوع سوف تدرسه أثناء دراستك، لكنني أرى أن تولي مهندس الميكانيك مهمة تصميم ذلك المسنن، لأن تصميمه سيكون أكثر كفاءة من تصميمك، لكن تحكمك في النظام ككل سيكون أكثر كفاءة من تحكمه، لذلك ليكن تركيزك الأعلى في موضوعات قيادة المحركات وفي موضوعات التحكم.

في الحقيقة، لا أحد يستطيع أن يمتلك العلم كله، لذلك، سترى مهندسي ميكاترونيكس اثنين من نفس الجامعة، أحدهم قوي في مجال التحكم، والآخر قوي في مجال ربط عناصر النظام (تصميم عناصر الآلات)، وفي الوظيفة، سترى أن هذا استلم وظيفته في موقع للتحكم، والآخر في مجال الصيانة (على سبيل المثال)، فحاول الإلمام بأكبر قدر من المعلومات، ولكن لا تنسى أن تركز على ما ترى أنك تستطيع أن تبرع فيه.

لدي صديق مهندس ميكاترونيكس، استلم وظيفته على أنه مهندس ميكانيك، ذلك أنه كان قوياً في المواد الميكانيكية، وهكذا.

وفي النهاية، معظم مهندسي الميكاترونيكس الذين أعرفهم استلموا وظائف في قسم الصيانة، أجهل السبب، قد يكون ذلك لقدرة مهندس الميكاترونيكس على تحليل النظام وإيجاد بدائل أفضل وحلول أسرع وأكثر كفاءة. أنا لا أقول أن هذا هو مكان العمل الحقيقي لمهندس الميكاترونيكس، ولكن أقول أن هذا الواقع الذي رأيته.


----------

